# New here and wondering dates of bottles



## kwelliott14 (Jan 14, 2021)

I found what I guess is where there was a old outhouse or just a trash pile while metal detecting. There is a ton of glass below the plow line the dirt is like concrete. Would buckets of water help?? Anyway I got some bottles out but broke some too so I stopped. I'm thinking people lived at this site from 1800 to 1900 not sure. I plan on going back and taking my time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 14, 2021)

kwelliott14 said:


> I found what I guess is where there was a old outhouse or just a trash pile while metal detecting. There is a ton of glass below the plow line the dirt is like concrete. Would buckets of water help?? Anyway I got some bottles out but broke some too so I stopped. I'm thinking people lived at this site from 1800 to 1900 not sure. I plan on going back and taking my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First bottle look like me a medicine and it's machine made the round bottle looks like a shoe polish bottle machine-made also the two court cops one looks like machine made the other one may be non machine but I can't tell but it's got a pretty color to it sounds like to me you're digging in solid clay that's super hard stuff to dig through if you add water to it are you going to do is make a mess I dug a privy one time it was solid clay in it the ground was so hard in it cuz of a solid clay we had to take a Johnson bar the break the Grimm loosen up just so we could dig it usually if it's got a lot of clay in it like that the last of the clay plug could be just have to pack around it and see what how does hard probably the only thing you're going to find is a sore back digging


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks like you are in 1900-1915 stuff.  Definitely worth a dig but you'll have to take your time.  Water may help but probably just need to pick through that layer slowly.


----------



## RCO (Jan 15, 2021)

looks like an older dump , tough to determine exact year it was used but likely early 1900's as mentioned , a time period most bottle collectors find interesting


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 15, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> First bottle look like me a medicine and it's machine made the round bottle looks like a shoe polish bottle machine-made also the two court cops one looks like machine made the other one may be non machine but I can't tell but it's got a pretty color to it sounds like to me you're digging in solid clay that's super hard stuff to dig through if you add water to it are you going to do is make a mess I dug a privy one time it was solid clay in it the ground was so hard in it cuz of a solid clay we had to take a Johnson bar the break the Grimm loosen up just so we could dig it usually if it's got a lot of clay in it like that the last of the clay plug could be just have to pack around it and see what how does hard probably the only thing you're going to find is a sore back digging


Sorry I forgot to tell you the date look like about 1910 when the automatic bottling machine


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 15, 2021)

*Is it possible that the clay is a cap on a once reeking, vermin-ridden dump. . . in other words, a relatively thin layer of clay used to seal the dump.*


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks like an 1890s-1910s dump give or take some years


----------



## willong (Jan 20, 2021)

If the hard stuff in which the glass and bottles are embedded is significantly different than the surrounding agricultural soil--you mentioned a plow line--then there is a fair chance that you did discover a clay-capped privy. Of course, that is only true if the dimensions are small enough to be consistent with such a pit. If it is a privy pit with early 20th century stuff in the capping material, it is well worth digging. At least one of the broken necks you pictured appears to be tooled. 

What part of the country are you located that you think people might have lived on the land as early as 1800? If correct, the place warrants further exploration.


----------



## mike garrett (Jan 20, 2021)

1990 not much more.


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 20, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like you are in 1900-1915 stuff.  Definitely worth a dig but you'll have to take your time.  Water may help but probably just need to pick through that layer slowly.


The first picture is a medicine bottle probably 1800's (see if the seam line goes up to the bottle lip,and ends.Otherwise it's a 1900 machine made bottle!The other one with extract lip is most likey a medicine bottle too! The other broken glass pieces.The  purple bottle necks are from a sun-color purple bottle probably late 1800's-Tim/K6TIM


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 20, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> The first picture is a medicine bottle probably 1800's (see if the seam line goes up to the bottle lip,and ends.Otherwise it's a 1900 machine made bottle!The other one with extract lip is most likey a medicine bottle too! The other broken glass pieces.The  purple bottle necks are from a sun-color purple bottle probably late 1800's-Tim/K6TIM


looking more closely to that first bottle it's most likely a food extract bottle from the late 1800's,and a sun-color purple bottle.You can tell by the ring far down the bottle neck it's a extract bottle that lower ring around bottom of the neck was used to wire down the cork clouser.


----------

